# New Moderator: plbgbiz



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

I want to welcome plbgbiz to the moderating staff. Great to have your help here. Thanks for being willing :thumbsup:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

congrats mr biz


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations. Your insightful posts are an asset around here......


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Congratulations Biz, not a more worthy recipient than you.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

It was only a matter of time!

Congratulations, John. Well deserved to say the least.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

My condolences Mr. Biz.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> My condolences Mr. Biz.


 
My condolences Mrs. Biz.

(there,I fixed it for you)


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Congratulations. Your insightful posts are an asset around here......


 I 2nd that!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

O crap he will have us all hopped up on his special brewed coffee!! Lol. Congrats !!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations MrBiz and great choice Nathan!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats! New job and no pay:thumbup:


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

AKdaplumba said:


> Congrats! New job and no pay:thumbup:


Yah but you don't need insurance, busisness licences and oh Yah a plumbing licence to legally sell Mr biz coffee brand online, puts a hole new spin on plumbers crack We are all addicted to caffeine and that mean cup of mud looks GOOD ..... As my father says coffee should be as dark as night as Sweet as love, and wake you up in time for your first call .. congrats this forum rocks. Seanny:thumbup:


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats Biz. :thumbsup:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats....


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrats sir, now I will have to watch out.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I am not sure which to offer congratulations or my condolences.Have fun and best of luck


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

there goes the neighborhood....:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Damn, another grownup in the room. Is it true that as training your responsible to fact check all of redwood's graphs?

Congrats.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for your help. By my estimates, there are at least 2 months of behind the scenes reading. 

Hit da books...:thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to the other side!


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

You do such a great job on here! As do all the Mods, Thanks

Must be different seeing your name green..


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats 'Biz


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Congrats biz, I knew it was just a matter of time.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mazel tov, Mr. Biz.:thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Mazel tov, Mr. Biz.:thumbup:


Probably should have said Oy Vey. :laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh No, not that guy !

j/k go easy on the " Poof " aka "Ban" button.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I want to welcome plbgbiz to the moderating staff. Great to have your help here. Thanks for being willing :thumbsup:


 
Good choice ***


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Felizidades Sr. Biz! Now where is the green coat?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Probably should have said Oy Vey. :laughing:


Probably.:laughing:


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations Biz, Hope you have a good Sunday.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Congratulations :rockon:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice one mr biz.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

WOW! PZ must finally be in the black to be able to afford another Mod salary. 

Congratulations Mr.Biz. :thumbup: You earned it. Don't let it go to your head though or I'll have to get Ms.Biz to set you straight. Remember, I am the one that gave you the "Mr."  I need all the friends I can get in high places and behind the curtain.

All the best!!!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

HOMER said:


> My condolences Mrs. Biz.
> 
> (there,I fixed it for you)


 
Now when he is on the zone he can tell Mrs. Biz he is working. :laughing:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

You've got my support, John. Way to go.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> ...Don't let it go to your head though or I'll have to get Ms.Biz to set you straight. Remember, I am the one that gave you the "Mr."


Oh I remember alright.

You coined both Mr. Biz and MizBiz names in the C-Room. :notworthy:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Come bark to the dark side, the force is strong with you.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Con grats, much deserved!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Wholly

I wake up this morning and Mr Biz got a promotion

Congrats... Biz... Wise Choice Nathan


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Good for you John, you'll be a great fit.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

congrats, WHOOP! WHOOP!:jester:


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations! :thumbup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Bump


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I.b.t.l! :laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations! You'll be great at it as long as you don't try to moderate anything at anytime.

Good Luck!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

U666A said:


> I.b.t.l! :laughing:


What does that stand for?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> Congratulations! You'll be great at it as long as you don't try to moderate anything at anytime.
> 
> Good Luck!


Now PC, this is going a little overboard don't you think.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> Now PC, this is going a little overboard don't you think.


I think it's pretty accurate. It's all good until someone does not like a decision.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> I think it's pretty accurate. It's all good until someone does not like a decision.


We are not backing down, we'll do our job.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> What does that stand for?


 Answer:*"IBTL" is "in before the lock".You will see this expression in very heated, very controversial, and very inflammatory online discussion threads. Commonly, the topics involve hate-mongering, bickering, ranting, mudslinging, or other mean-spirited or juvenile topics. IBTL is then used by experienced forum members to exclaim that they submitted a reply "before the moderator locks the thread". IBTL can be a cocky statement by people who enjoy online drama, but it can also be a disclaimer by a mature user that they expect the moderator to lock the thread very soon.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I am going to close the tread, because I just meant it as a reminder of the support for PB.


----------

